# Goodbye popsicle (f) and saturday(m)



## monica12980 (Oct 24, 2012)

HOW DID YOU DIE????????????????????????????????????????????
which disease did she die from?
her fins were all folded up
her colour faded
this took place in a 1 month period. she lives in tank 1

which disease did he die from?
he was a blue fish
one day, the end of his tail turned black
nothing fell off
the black got bigger
and he died
his body was shimmering gold.
he lives in tank 2
the second betta living in tank 2 also died that way.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

the pro's will need more info than that. like what were the water perameters, temperature, feeding schedule, what kind of water did you use and did you use a water conditioner, what size were the bowls, heated? filtered? etc. 

you might want to post this in the betta diseases section, and theres a sheet you should fill up stickied on there to help you give the most info possible.


I'm so sorry your fish died!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Please post about Saturday in the thread in the disease section entitled "IMPORTANT: Watch for these disease signs" There is a mystery diesease going around blue bettas and it sound like youf ish got it too. 

I am so sorry about your losses.


----------



## monica12980 (Oct 24, 2012)

i still have his body in my backyard


----------



## eaturbyfill (May 22, 2012)

You have my condolences. :blueworry:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

